# recommendations



## mohinlive (Mar 2, 2014)

i will be visiting my daughter and her husband in october time for the first time-suggestions for good reasonably priced hotels to explore dubai from? thank you


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Savoy Suites Hotel apartments. 

Savoy Suites Hotel Apartments (Dubai, United Arab Emirates) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor

I've recently stayed there, while my employer was sorting out the visa etc. Salient features:

Affordable
Great decor/fittings 
Service is impeccable
Breakfast/Lunch buffet is pretty good too

It's located behind Bur Juman shopping mall. The only thing that would work against this choice, would be the location, as you would probably be travelling to the other side ("New Dubai"; Marina; Palm etc). But then you do have your daughter here so that probably mitigates that .. 

HTH


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

"Her husband" and his wife should be offering to put up with the "inconvenience" of having "dad" come visit.
Just my humble opinion


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> "Her husband" and his wife should be offering to put up with the "inconvenience" of having "dad" come visit.
> Just my humble opinion


Not just yours - my immediate reaction as well !

If I suggested my parents should stay in a hotel instead of with us, then it would be war.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Not just yours - my immediate reaction as well !
> 
> If I suggested my parents should stay in a hotel instead of with us, then it would be war.


We don't all live in villas or massive apartments... With the increasing rents it's understandable if people opt for smaller apartments. Why should one rent a larger space with extra bedrooms just in case visitors come over to stay a few times a year?
Some people also prefer to have their own privacy and to sleep in comfortable beds. 

We happen to have an extra bedroom with a comfortable double bed at the moment but if the rent at renewal time is too high I'll be happy to downsize and future guests can stay in a hotel. 

OP- the Gloria hotel in Internet city can be affordable and it's right beside the metro station. It's only two stops away from Marina.


----------



## mohinlive (Mar 2, 2014)

saraswat said:


> Savoy Suites Hotel apartments.
> 
> Savoy Suites Hotel Apartments (Dubai, United Arab Emirates) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor
> 
> ...





thank you!


----------



## mohinlive (Mar 2, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> "Her husband" and his wife should be offering to put up with the "inconvenience" of having "dad" come visit.
> Just my humble opinion


im not sure you have understood my question? your reply sounds slightly impolite?


----------



## mohinlive (Mar 2, 2014)

QOFE said:


> We don't all live in villas or massive apartments... With the increasing rents it's understandable if people opt for smaller apartments. Why should one rent a larger space with extra bedrooms just in case visitors come over to stay a few times a year?
> Some people also prefer to have their own privacy and to sleep in comfortable beds.
> 
> We happen to have an extra bedroom with a comfortable double bed at the moment but if the rent at renewal time is too high I'll be happy to downsize and future guests can stay in a hotel.
> ...


my daughter and her husband will be living in a one bedroomed apartment-in our opinion its good to give them a bit of 'space' - 24/7 parents visiting is too much-we love them dearly-but you can have 'too much of a good thing'!! thank you for your advice-much appreciated!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, agree, myself and my husband live in a tiny one BR apartment as well.. try not to assume everyone who lives here can afford massively huge spaces. We have a pullout couch, but having two people stay at a time is doable but difficult. We try to offer our space but sometimes they find it more comfortable to take a hotel.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

I can recommend this apartment:
Murjan 2, JBR: Beautiful 1br Apartment With Corner Views On The Beach And The Dubai Marina | HomeAway

We stayed here for a few weeks while we were looking for a long-term rental, lovely apartment on The Walk at JBR with a choice of swimming pools and a supermarket just opposite. Much nicer than a hotel room in my opinion. The owner Walid was very helpful and did us a good deal.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

It is all about the intentions.

If there are no barriers and family memebers deal with each others on the basis of unconditional love, without any formalities, then its ok if the parents decide to take a hotel room.

Anyways, discussing others matters anonymously is not a good idea, but thanks Arabian horses for stating the norms.

Where is the love people!

A big thumbs to guys who wont let their parents stay because of the Mrs, but when her mom is in town, it is all festivity....

Real Men indeed and very caring and loving women


----------



## mohinlive (Mar 2, 2014)

Jinx said:


> Yeah, agree, myself and my husband live in a tiny one BR apartment as well.. try not to assume everyone who lives here can afford massively huge spaces. We have a pullout couch, but having two people stay at a time is doable but difficult. We try to offer our space but sometimes they find it more comfortable to take a hotel.


thanks for being so empathetic-i appreciate that! how is life treating you in dubai?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Where is the love people!
> 
> A big thumbs to guys who wont let their parents stay because of the Mrs, but when her mom is in town, it is all festivity....
> 
> Real Men indeed and very caring and loving women


I do not know if you missed the part about the OP being the Mrs' dad 

Either ways, this is the sort of situation where it is wrong to judge, no matter how alluring it may appear.


----------



## mrssutt1985 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow! This thread is so incredibly judgemental and downright bl**dy rude! 
The OP was asking for advice on nice hotels not on his family situation, as qutie frankly thats no-ones business but his! 
Sorry OP I personally don't have recommendations for hotels in dubai but wish you a lovely holiday with your family when you visit.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 2-bed but I'll probably be downsizing to a 1-bed when I need to move this fall as I refuse to pay the current asking rents for a 2-bed in my area. I'd rather the money goes into my investment portfolio and paying off my mortgage in the UK, and in the last three years I've had exactly two visitors from overseas stay with me so the other bedroom is really pointless anyway. Funnily enough it'll mean that I've gone from a 3-bed villa to a 2-bed apartment to a 1-bed apartment, when for most people it should be the other way around. 

As for hotels, if you tell us where your daughter lives we can suggest hotels within reasonable distance. If she lives somewhere on the south end of Dubai (Marina or JLT) then there's a bunch of inexpensive hotels in Al Barsha by the Mall of Emirates and Al Barsha also has two metro stops too. There's CityMax, Novotel, Holiday Inn and a bunch of hotel apartments. TECOM also has hotels. 

A good source is booking.com as it has a map feature that shows you where the hotel is located and you can see how far it's from our daughter's place.


----------



## mohinlive (Mar 2, 2014)

mrssutt1985 said:


> Wow! This thread is so incredibly judgemental and downright bl**dy rude!
> The OP was asking for advice on nice hotels not on his family situation, as qutie frankly thats no-ones business but his!
> Sorry OP I personally don't have recommendations for hotels in dubai but wish you a lovely holiday with your family when you visit.



how very kind!!-thank you!!!!


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

OP, where in Dubai is your daughter? If you are more specific regarding the location we can be more helpful.

Also, as previously suggested, always check out for last minute booking.com offers - they are usually very good.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Air BnB is also good but you really need to be area specific so you aren't too far away from the family.


----------



## mohinlive (Mar 2, 2014)

Beamrider said:


> OP, where in Dubai is your daughter? If you are more specific regarding the location we can be more helpful.
> 
> Also, as previously suggested, always check out for last minute booking.com offers - they are usually very good.


many thanks!


----------



## mohinlive (Mar 2, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Air BnB is also good but you really need to be area specific so you aren't too far away from the family.


thank you!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry MohinLive if any distress caused , never meant.
Try Al Barsha Area, it is near metro station,near mall of the emirates, close to downtown, and close to Marina. IBIS is reasonably prices, but rooms are not that great, Holiday inn is good.
Booking.com is fine, but if you have someone booking from inside the UAE, it would be cheaper.
---------------------------
I feel that anyone can express their opinion, although it might be harsh to others.
What I'm saying or others in this post, that the norm is, to have a close and normal relation.
If this opinion has hit a nerve, it is either there is some bad beef going on, feud, or pure selfishness and weak characters.
If you are of the type guy/girl who decides on cutting all relation with your or his/her family, or one side only, I simply would not be your friend, we would not get along.

Life is short to be too selfish or a prick, or cornering the guy/girl into, either me or your family.
Sorry if this opens any wounds, but not sorry saying that anyone doing this need to look deeply in the mirror , actually this is a bad idea, since your narcissism is already up to the roof
Do some soul searching or something

Family feuds are stupid and completely hypocritical, you find a world war going on and the next moment the person is crying over some guy who got emotionally hurt in a tv show or something.

Viva high moral ground, down with narcissism and selfishness


----------



## mohinlive (Mar 2, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Sorry MohinLive if any distress caused , never meant.
> Try Al Barsha Area, it is near metro station,near mall of the emirates, close to downtown, and close to Marina. IBIS is reasonably prices, but rooms are not that great, Holiday inn is good.
> Booking.com is fine, but if you have someone booking from inside the UAE, it would be cheaper.
> ---------------------------
> ...


thank you for the apology- i appreciate that.
mmmmmmm-a great deal in your reply------!!!!
thanks for the recommendations. best wishes


----------

